# Lost moblie internet



## 89foxrod (Jul 31, 2011)

So here is my moblie internet can't connect to any moblie data wifi only on band forever tried changing radios but still nothing any help would be great 
Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## 89foxrod (Jul 31, 2011)

Also it happened when I flashed the newest CM7 so i went back at bamf but still no data

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

This just happened to me as well, you have to call this umber ##778 and there is some options in there, you have to enable evdo in those options and mobile data will come back.. Sounds odd but works.. Verizon just replaced my Thunderbolt because of this and when I got the new one I had the same problem and these are the steps we took to get it connected again!!!


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

Your phone is not broken I assure you, you just have to enable evdo or revdo whatever it is in the mobile data options when you call ##778


----------



## 89foxrod (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks but when I dial the number all it gives me is view mode or edit mode and asks for a password

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## 89foxrod (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for your help DroidVicous Google search found the password ill give it a try thanks again

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## 89foxrod (Jul 31, 2011)

Still no moblie data tried another ROM but nothing wander if my sim card is toast


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

The password is 6 zeros. Might be a stupid question but do you have mobile data turned on? Do you see 3g or 4g in the corner?


----------



## 89foxrod (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah I had it on and finally got it to reconnect thanks for all the help just messed with the settings


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Another trick to get your mobile data back is to get into the wireless settings menu, from there go to mobile networks or w/e it was called (it's something like that). Then go to access point names, hit the menu button and hit reset to default


----------



## JPS (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ what he said. i ran into the same problem but when i defaulted it it would just go right back to disabled. if that happens you just gotta make the same APN with the same name VZWINTERNET and the same settings from when you default it.


----------

